# PCI to ISA Bridge Driver needed



## Knowknot (Jun 5, 2006)

Loaded XP home on a Dell Dimension XPS T750r. XP complains about the lack of a driver identified as SYM 53C416, PCI to ISA Bridge for Intel 82371/AB/EB.

Dell has only a W98 version. Does anyone have an XP version? Does anyone know if a W98 driver might work in XP?

Thanks.

Knowknot.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok I have checked with Dell *Legacy* support.

The system may not support Windows XP in spite of its XPS name tag.

The sytem spec looks high enough for XP to install and may well run.

But has you have already found the will be driver problems and the sytem could well prove to be slow and unstable not to mention freezing, blue screens and other issues.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If it shows up as an unknown device, try this.
http://www.soft14.com/Utilities_and...cs/Unknown_Device_Identifier_2455_Review.html


----------



## Knowknot (Jun 5, 2006)

Changeling:
You are correct in that XP is unstable, with too frequent freezing. In my communication with Dell they claimed that there was no XP driver for the PCI to ISA Bridge. Thank you for your efforts.

Terrister:
Thanks for the link. I have downloaded the software and I will attempt to load it early next week. I will post my results. Thanks.

Knowknot.


----------

